# mantis flying



## mantidman (Aug 30, 2006)

i have been scared to let my mantids eat out side because they might fly away.can they?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2006)

Most species can fly. Usually only the males fly though. Females of such species as tenedora can fly before they gain any weight from eggs. I personally don't take any mantids outside.


----------



## mantidman (Aug 30, 2006)

i have mostly males. how far can they fly?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 30, 2006)

My egyptian mantis (adult male) can fly very well even after heavy meal !!


----------



## Ian (Aug 30, 2006)

Males are very good flyers. I have had my male Taumantis fly 5 or 6 times around my room before settling down to rest, and I am sure he could have done it many more times. Never had a female fly though...although I have never given them the chance to.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2006)

They can fly far enough to get away from you. The smaller ones are especially hard to catch.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 30, 2006)

my male Deroplatys lobata flew around my room when there was loads of people here, everyone dived out through the door. it was great :lol: 

my male Hymenopus coronatus likes flying from one of my hands to the other, not gone far though. do mantids ever fly long distances?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2006)

Males fly to find mates and that can include some distance.


----------



## mantidman (Aug 30, 2006)

do european mantids fly well.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2006)

The males do yes.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 30, 2006)

oh no i have a lot of egyptians lol


----------



## nympho (Sep 1, 2006)

my african flower mantids could fly quite well too. not just short flights to escape, mine got ready to fly by vibrating their wings for a minute or two, before zooming round the room a few times. this happened at night which makes sense as theres no way they could escape birds etc. not agile fliers by any means, abit like a large beetle but im sure they could fly long distances.


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 11, 2007)

i read up on mantids flying...they normaly fly at night..and when threatened in flight the close there wings and drop recklessly to the ground to avoid death....


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2007)

> i read up on mantids flying...they normaly fly at night..and when threatened in flight the close there wings and drop recklessly to the ground to avoid death....


Trust me, they can and will take off during the day.


----------



## Alex 1 (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^Yes, they dive when they detect a bat's sonar with their ear. But on the topic at hand, even if they didn't fly I wouldn't take them out anyway, since they might die in this cold weather. Even in warm weather there's predators and parasites.


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 11, 2007)

Absolutely Tenedora males fly. Funny I find this thread today as today was the first time I have ever seen any of them fly. The mother flew and landed at our apt. complex way up over a 7-8ft door well which is where my oldest nephew caught her. But, today in the big fish tank I saw one of my litlte L2 or 3s which kept jumping at first like a little grasshopper. I was puzzled at first until I removed the top and he flew out!!!!! :shock: That was hysterical because it was the last thing I expected to see and it scared my 12 yr old half to death as he is just getting around to building up the courage to handle even the smallest of nymphs. He broke out of here as if there were a mad bat after him!. (which had actually happened to us in New York at my mom's apt. one summer when one got into here crib!!!!) But, yes they fly and rather well i might add. He was not easy to catch either.

Regards!!!

Khori


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought they don't grow wings until quite later. My L3s have no sign of wings. If I see them fly, I'll think it's magic!


----------



## jplelito (Feb 12, 2007)

Rick's right, they fly in the day as well.

Tenodera males in particular are very good flyers.

A few years back I did some work for my MS degree and had caged females outside to track pheromone emission changes due to diet, etc. I'll get around to publishing that sooner or later.. 

On sunny days it was not uncommon to see male Tenodera crossing the field, about 5-10 feet off the ground, when there is little or no wind. They don't fly particulary fast but good luck if one gets away from you - the smaller like M. paykullii are very good at flying and dodging.


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 13, 2007)

yes they do fly in day..but rarely they fly during day....i am just quoting studies i read up on...they feed more in the day...


----------

